# The deer we called the "Beast"



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Went out to the ranch for a little extended stay. Don't know if I will able to get back this year and if not I ended it in style. I took a deer we had nicknamed the Beast and he kinda became a legend around the ranch proving to be very elusive. TXPalerider had first seen him and was able to get footage. No deer hunters had seen him since until Sunday morning and he was in a place nobody figured(including myself) he would be. Anyway. Hope ya'll check out the video. Palerider hunted in the stand two days with me doing all the taping. He did a great job and it was an awesome hunt. Check it out
http://www.youtube.com/user/TXBucksnort?feature=mhum


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Congrats on getting the Beast. Great video guys!


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

Great job on the video. Very nice buck, congrats!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Aww, man. Youtubes blocked


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Thanks and congratulations...I really enjoyed the video!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

that was pretty cool.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great vid....LONG LIVE THE BEAST.....WW


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cool! Congratulations.

TH


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Great video and an awesome deer!!! Congrats!!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Pretty cool video! I love the effort put into the background music...lol!

Nice deer, congratulations!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Do you have any pics..........I cant view the video


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks like yall had a blast... congrats on the old buck I know you put your time in...Walker


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Beast*

That was a beast, congrats on a great deer.
That was a great video too, except for the part where the chubby guy rambled on about something or other while sipping white wine from a coffe cup.:slimer:
Thanks for posting.
BB


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Awesome video. Congrats on a fine deer!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Great vid, congrats


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Awesome deer. Definitely a beast!! Nice video!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome video!!! and awesome buck!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

igo320 said:


> Congrats on getting the Beast. Great video guys!


X2


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Great video as usual......congrats


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

cool video Danny


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Danny,

Great Deer and Video!!! I just Wish, I had been there with you guys!!! You know, I actually saw that deer first before TXPalerider (Brad) just Like Big Boy and O-ring!!! Thats Ok though I understand you needing to kiss some major Booty as you should have killed that cull 6 and you just let him walk!!! Geeeezzzzzz!!!! By the way, when ya going to start bow hunting?

Awesome Deer, Buddy!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TXDRAKE said:


> Danny,
> 
> Great Deer and Video!!! I just Wish, I had been there with you guys!!! You know, I actually saw that deer first before TXPalerider (Brad) just Like Big Boy and O-ring!!! Thats Ok though I understand you needing to kiss some major Booty as you should have killed that cull 6 and you just let him walk!!! Geeeezzzzzz!!!! By the way, when ya going to start bow hunting?
> 
> Awesome Deer, Buddy!!


like you always say txdrake.....aint never seen a fat indian lmao 
just messin with you webbo


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Do you have any pics..........I cant view the video


Bummer. Here ya go. Just wanted all you guys to know how much I appreciated all the great comments and all the green too! I'm doing a euro on him. Should look great when done!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Great video and deer....congrats...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Great post Danny! Congrats on a super buck and a memory of a lifetime.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I am glad you got him he was so old he might not have made another year. Great story and video.

Charlie


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Well I am glad you got him he was so old he might not have made another year. Great story and video.
> 
> Charlie


We talked about that. I wondered if he could pull of another season myself. It was a good time to take him out. I'm sure the other bucks are kinda happy about it. They don't have to move out of the way anymore when he walks by. LOL



activescrape said:


> Great post Danny! Congrats on a super buck and a memory of a lifetime.


Yeah, I really enjoyed the hunt and having Pale in the blind filming. No doubt a fantastic memory.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats Brad, Great buck!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

If you play it slow motion and look at 2:40 through the footage, you can see blood flying out from the exit side. Awesome buck


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Well done across the board. Congrats!:cheers:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

No comment...but RIP Buck


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

That was 2cool. Congrats:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice Buck my brother..... and great video !!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It was a BLAST Snort!!! 

Next trip your filming me!!! LOL


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

CONGRATS BUCKSNORT! That deer was definitely a BRUTE, he almost looks "out of place" compared to the other deer, he definitely had a huge body to go with the large rack! CONGRATS AGAIN.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to you in a big way. That deer was just awesome and the pics and video just don't do him justice. Glad to see you wind up with him for sure!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Grizzly1 said:


> CONGRATS BUCKSNORT! That deer was definitely a BRUTE, he almost looks "out of place" compared to the other deer, he definitely had a huge body to go with the large rack! CONGRATS AGAIN.


Grizz, thats exactly why he got his name. I remember when he first showed up BBridges and Palerider had him in front of them and started texting me describing him as a beast. Therefore since that time he was dubbed as such.:smile:. I gotta say again guys how much I appreciate all your comments.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Did you guys get an age on him? What about a score, not that it matters, just curious to se if I was in line. Congrats again!


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Man thats a cool buck. It reminds me of a buck I shot in 07 same style rack.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

bbridges said:


> Did you guys get an age on him? What about a score, not that it matters, just curious to se if I was in line. Congrats again!


The cementum annuli results haven't even been submitted yet but I bet he has a ton of grand kids running around. He scored 129 5/8 which is pretty impressive for his antler structure. What did you have him at?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

huntr4life said:


> Congrats Brad, Great buck!


ROFL. I agree. Congrats Brad!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd say he was either 5.5 or 6.5. He looked like a man amongst boys at that pen.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'd say he was either 5.5 or 6.5. He looked like a man amongst boys at that pen.


 Older


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats on a great trophy. To kill a buck that's survived as many hunting seasons as he has is quite an accomplishment


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm sure the deer is 7.5 and at a very minimum 6.5. Once we have the teeth analyzed it will be the proof in the pudding. We are doing this with all our "trophy" deer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We had one shot that aged at 7.5 this year and he had the most pronounced Roman nose I have seen in some time. I put this deer younger for that reason only. His body is studly for sure. Let us know what he ages out Snort, if you will. I don't trust Freon's judgement... I know who he hangs with. LMAO :slimer: :slimer: :slimer:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We had one shot that aged at 7.5 this year and he had the most pronounced Roman nose I have seen in some time. I put this deer younger for that reason only. His body is studly for sure. Let us know what he ages out Snort, if you will. I don't trust Freon's judgement... I know who he hangs with. LMAO :slimer: :slimer: :slimer:


I will let you know. I really don't trust teeth that much these days unless you send them off to the lab for testing. But looking at his body and all the gray there is no doubt he was an old fella. I think Freon is on the money. As far as the roman nose thing that can be attributed to genetics.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> The cementum annuli results haven't even been submitted yet but I bet he has a ton of grand kids running around. He scored 129 5/8 which is pretty impressive for his antler structure. What did you have him at?


I had him at 134. I called Brad a couple of weeks ago talking about "The Beast" again and told him I thought he would break 130. I was off a bit but score doesn't matter on this bad boy. Just having the opportunity to sit 20 yards from him and watch him do his thing was amazing. Congrats again to you Snort.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Awesome Buck! Congrats.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats Danny, great buck!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

That buck looked like he had peanut butter stains on his chin, Danny......


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> That buck looked like he had peanut butter stains on his chin, Danny......


 Thread stealer!:wink:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Did you ever get an age on him


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Danny I don't know if you're shoulder mounting but on those that you're not cut the jaws out and keep them. Number them so they match the harvest data sheet and let the biologist age them.

Best thing I ever bought was a jaw aging kit that has examples of the teeth for aging purposes.

*V-Bottom* this is a hunting forum and it would appear that you don't belong here.

TH


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

AMAZING Deer!! Looks like he has been around to plant a few seeds too!! Congrats!!

Side note....What are the names of those ducks/geese in the begining of the video??


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

FREON said:


> Did you ever get an age on him


Haven't sent the teeth off for the CA process yet. It will most likely be around March before the results are in.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

way to go Danny - Awesome buck for sure.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Danny I don't know if you're shoulder mounting but on those that you're not cut the jaws out and keep them. Number them so they match the harvest data sheet and let the biologist age them.
> 
> Best thing I ever bought was a jaw aging kit that has examples of the teeth for aging purposes.
> 
> ...


I actually have a jaw aging kit but I don't trust looking at the jaws to much these days. Shot a very old doe this season that the teeth aged at 2.5. I know that wasn't right. I have the jaws off of him in the freezer and going to give them to Pale to send off with the rest of the bucks. I feel the best way to age a deer is on the hoof and attitude of not only the buck in question but the other deer around the buck. I don't think there was any doubt this was an old boy. Thanks and agree totally with v-bottom got lost and somehow ended up on this board.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> AMAZING Deer!! Looks like he has been around to plant a few seeds too!! Congrats!!
> 
> Side note....What are the names of those ducks/geese in the begining of the video??


Thanks, those ducks are Mexican Whislters. When they arrive they scare the deer off and eat every stitch of corn on the ground. A real pain in the rear if you ask me.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Mexican Whislters


And good eating too.

The scientific way to age a deer is by the teeth but there are variables such as how sandy is the soil, the sand grinds the teeth down faster etc. For a hunter the only way in the field to age a buck is on the hoof unless you can get one to sit still long enough and allow you to check his teeth before you kill him. 

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> And good eating too.
> 
> The scientific way to age a deer is by the teeth but there are variables such as how sandy is the soil, the sand grinds the teeth down faster etc. ...............
> 
> TH


Tooth Wear Replacement is now not considered as accurate as many thought in the past, which is why I'm sending them off to have Cementum Annuli tests done on them. CA is not affected by the variables such as soil composition, etc.

Prior to being shot, the deer was thought to be 7+ years old. But, we'll know for sure soon enough.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Won't your biologist age them for you Brad?

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Won't your biologist age them for you Brad?
> 
> TH


Martin,

TPWD Biologists can't do CA analysis. All they can do is look at the jaw and give me their opinion using the Tooth Wear Replacement method.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Martin,
> 
> TPWD Biologists can't do CA analysis. All they can do is look at the jaw and give me their opinion using the Tooth Wear Replacement method.


Cementum annuli is only accurate to a point anyway. Stress times etc can lay a ring so at best it's an educated estimate. Heard some stories from a professor about using it with known age deer and having biologists try to age it. The results were very interesting and could be considered poor at best


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Cementum annuli is only accurate to a point anyway. Stress times etc can lay a ring so at best it's an educated estimate. Heard some stories from a professor about using it with known age deer and having biologists try to age it. The results were very interesting and could be considered poor at best


That's true, but, tooth wear replacement has been shown to be less than 50% accurate in deer 3.5 years and over. I believe CA is somewhere in the neighborhood of 85%+.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I think CA'n is the most accurate method of aging. Here is an intersting article on it.
http://www.deerage.com/aging_deer.htm


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

BS, why don't you post a pic of the jaw, inquiring minds want to see...WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> BS, why don't you post a pic of the jaw, inquiring minds want to see...WW


I could do that. Then we could compare the opinions with the CA results. Good idea. It will be a later in the day thing though.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

In the meantime we can just go with my original thought that the deer is at least 7 1/2


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> BS, why don't you post a pic of the jaw, inquiring minds want to see...WW


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=317528


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks to me like teeth say 5 but body says 6. Either way he's a good deer.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

STEVE SA said:


> Looks to me like teeth say 5 but body says 6. Either way he's a good deer.


I will accept the CA test results. I have learned that just looking at the wear patterns of the jaw is not always accurate. Of course I'm aware the CA test isn't 100% accurate either but that is all we have for now. This is the accepted method for our local co-op contest so I can live with that. I'm leaning towards the deer being 7 because I know what the mature bucks look like on our place and what ca test have revealed in the past.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Nothing is better for aging then being familiar with the deer where you hunt and watching them grow up. Still a good deer regardless of age.


----------

